# Affinia Manhattan



## RonaldCol (Mar 4, 2006)

We just left the Manhattan Club where we spent one week. We moved to a one bedroom unit at the Affinia Manhattan which is kiddy corner from Madison Square Garden and Penn Station.

The Manhattan Club unit we had was a one bedroom one and a half bath unit (one bath with a bathroom, one bath with just a shower) on the 23rd floor. The Affinia Manhattan is a one bedroom unit with two full baths (bathtub in each of the two bathrooms) on the 11th floor.

The MC is more luxuriously decorated whereas the AM is more toward a upper class hotel accommodation. BUT, the AM is twice the size of the MC unit. Yes, it is twice as large and the one bedroom contains two full sized beds. The MC only had one king sized bed in the bedroom. Both had sleeper sofas. BUT the AM has a full kitchen, i.e. it has a small four burner electric stove and a full sized refrigerator. The MC only a half height refrigerator and no stove. Both had a microwave. The MC had less cooking and eating utensils.

The MC has a small electric dishwasher but the AM had no dishwasher at all.

The AM beats the MC on most points!!!!


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Your post brought up a number of questions that I'm hoping you will answer because we're thinking of booking out next RHC week there.

Were you describing an Ambassador unit? 

We're thinking of asking my 88 year old Mom to spend a few days there with us so I can take her to a play or two. We could pick her up and drop her off because she lives in NJ about 4 miles from the GW bridge. My mother's in good health for an 88 year old. Did the elevators work okay? Are there a lot of stairs to climb in the AM? 

Also, I know that the AM allows pets and I would like to bring my well-behaved 13 year old pooch. Did you see any dogs there? 

We'd like to drive and park there. Do you know how the parking policy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 4, 2006)

Ronald-

I have a 1BR reserved for June and would love to see pictures and here your report when you get back. 2 baths, gee I wasn't expecting that. Even better. Any good grocery stores nearby? Thanks for the good news.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 5, 2006)

Oops, I made a mistake. The hotel I want is the Affinia Dumont. Sorry. The AM is only for "points" accounts.


----------



## Avery (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if size didn't matter, I'd prefer the location of the Manhattan Club. The AD is in a nice neighborhood, but the MC is walk-to-theater and I prefer the access afforded by the west side subways if given a choice. Otoh, if AD has high speed internet in the rooms (does it?), well I'd kiss the MC goodbye pretty fast. Btw, if you bring your car to the Manhattan Club, be sure to call down to the front desk at least 20 minutes ahead before you want your car. We waited 30 minutes for our car today, the couple ahead of us waited 45 minutes. Parking at the MC is $28 per 24 hours. A lot to pay for aggravation, but then again the lot across the street charges $40....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Affinia Dumont+ High Speed Internet*

Avery,

Yes, the Affinia Dumont has high speed internet in the rooms. However, it's not free - I don't remember the daily charge, perhaps it was $9.95 a day but I'm not sure. Perhaps another Tugger can chime in.


Regards,

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Question for Ron*

Ron,

I forgot to ask earlier - were you describing a Presidential Suite at the Affinia Manhattan?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Blondie (Mar 7, 2006)

_Post removed that could be construed as an ad. Please use private message if you wish to contact another poster, or post on the TUG classified ads. Karen G, moderator_


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 7, 2006)

Blondie,
Thanks for mentioning it but I'm thinking of using my RHC week there next spring or fall. BTW, do you know what the AD charges for parking?


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 7, 2006)

vettebuf said:
			
		

> Blondie, Thanks for mentioning it but I'm thinking of using my RHC week there next spring or fall. BTW, do you know what the AD charges for parking?


$34/day for self parking, ~$36/day in local taxes for the room.


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 8, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Avery,
> 
> Yes, the Affinia Dumont has high speed internet in the rooms. However, it's not free - I don't remember the daily charge, perhaps it was $9.95 a day but I'm not sure. Perhaps another Tugger can chime in.
> 
> ...



Hi speed wireless access at the Manhattan Club was non-existent. Even if you had the money to pay it you can't because they don't offer it. Penthouse owners at the MC got free wireless access, but not the rest of the ownerships.

We stayed at the Affinia MANHATTAN and not the Affinia DUMONT. The cost for wireless the Affinia Manhatta was $9.95 per day, or $45 for five days, which is about a 10% discount. We used the AM's wireless for one day and was offered additional rates, i.e. weekly, five-day week cost, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Location clarification*

Hi Ron,

I knew your stay and description were for the Affinia Manhattan.  However, in Avery's post, she used the abbreviation AD and I thought she was referring to the other RHC property in NYC - the Affinia Dumont. That's where the confusion came in.

So, I guess we now know that both RHC NYC properties - the Affinia Manhattan & the Affinia Dumont - have high speed internet access.

It appears you missed my earlier query - was your Affinia Manhattan room description for a RHC Presidential Suite?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 9, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Hi Ron,
> 
> I knew your stay and description were for the Affinia Manhattan.  However, in Avery's post, she used the abbreviation AD and I thought she was referring to the other RHC property in NYC - the Affinia Dumont. That's where the confusion came in.
> 
> ...



I think the unit we got at the Affinia Manhattan was the Presidential unit. Our unit was a one bedroom unit at the AM. Unless the smaller unit, the studio unit, also entails a one bedroom layout, the one we got was the Presidential. As I wrote before the one bedroom we got was twice the size of the largest one bedroom we used at the Manhattan Club. Dollar for dollar, the Affinia Manhattan has the Manhattan Club beat. And now, with the additional charges the MC plans to institute at the end of March 2006 (their daily fee ranging from $15 to 25), the AM is a far superior deal.

I forgot to mention the AM's business center, located on the lobby level, charges for internet access at a cost of $0.20 per minute, whereas the MC, when we were there, provided it free (after March 31, this will no longer be the case, however).


----------

